# racycle pacemaker chainwheels



## bud poe (Oct 18, 2017)

Wondering what other racycle pacemaker chainwheels out there have these little holes drilled in the outer rim.  Look closely they are very imperfect in their placement on this one (borrowed from a local chum).  

These look like a diy mod to me but what do you guys think?  I feel like I've seen other PM chainwheels with these little holes, did any come from the factory like this?  Any ads show this?

Also anyone know how they were manufactured?  These look cast to me...


----------



## bud poe (Oct 18, 2017)

Also noticed that @Junkhunter 's chainwheel (seen in his racycle PM thread) has 4 holes going out from the center where this one has 3.  I guess the designs varied slightly over the years....


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 18, 2017)

I was told by a Racycle expert that the little holes drilled on the outer ring part was a one yr thing. But he did say it could have been 2 yrs but he always felt it was a one yr deal. I just can’t remember what year he said though. I guess I could always send him an email.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 18, 2017)

Cool thanks @corbettclassics what do you make of the holes on this one, diy or factory?


----------



## jkent (Oct 18, 2017)

Factory. Everyone I have seen with the tiny outter holes had some imperfections.
JKent


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2017)

Racycle 1906 - from The Machines thread  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-machines.81411/page-4



 

 

 

 

Miami Cycle Co.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2017)

From the thehugheseum - made some replica's ...based on this ( I think )


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2017)

1907 Racycle  - 42 tooth chainring....  http://classiccycleus.com/home/racycle/   - looks the same to me.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2017)

1908...... from the http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1907-1908/1903-racycle-pacemaker-cushion-frame-spring-fork/   - again looks the same


----------



## bud poe (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks @filmonger for the info and links/pics, yes this is @thehugheseum piece just borrowing it.  Neat to see the mfg, I see they were gang cutting the teeth.  Do you think they were cast blanks?  

Funny to see a pile of chainwheels just laying on the factory floor.  Those shaft/belt driven factories were insanely dangerous too.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 21, 2017)

Not sure about the blanks...... but pictures are worth a thousand words. Yea, I thought the same thing when I saw them on the floor. Still cool to see part of the process.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 21, 2017)

I found this chainring over 10 yrs ago for $75 ( also drilled out ) and put it on my Pacing bike for the look.  These Racycle chain rings are definitely the cool factor..!!  It was the only chain ring I could find to replicate the original Brennabor rings.

The photo below is Thaddaus Robl of Germany - Pacing champion on his Brennabor ( 1902 - '04 )


----------



## anders1 (Jul 20, 2018)

The chain wheels are very large and heavy, but were made for racing. So maybe the holes were drilled to take weight off. Old gasser drag cars use to drill out the post and frame the same way. Enjoy the ride fellas...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 20, 2018)

anders1 said:


> The chain wheels are very large and heavy, but were made for racing. So maybe the holes were drilled to take weight off. Old gasser drag cars use to drill out the post and frame the same way. Enjoy the ride fellas...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 20, 2018)

.


----------

